# Announcing Starwait!



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2017)

Are you tired of waiting for us to update your brickwait? Well continue to wait! Because now we've made, STARWAIT! Our innovative technology has allowed us to announce this cart to be released in September and half through the month never give you any progress nor even release the cart! We haven't even released and you are already waiting for an update! That's the power cosmic wait time when you have Starwait! During that time you could have bought an R4i Gold, had it shipped to your house, flashed it with NTRBoot, hacked your system, restored the cart, and have the same effect as our cart while only having to spend 20$! But instead you are sitting here waiting for Starwait! Thanks for waiting!
(PS we aren't going to update Brickwait)


----------



## CrimsonMaple (Sep 18, 2017)

I love watching the world burn as much as the next guy. But really? Please Lilith. Don't do this to me...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2017)

CrimsonMaple said:


> I love watching the world burn as much as the next guy. But really? Please Lilith. Don't do this to me...


You've waited and you will continue to wait! ;O;


----------



## drenal (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2017)

drenal said:


>



You waiting anyways!


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 18, 2017)

Sounds good I want a starwait. Although we are not sure if star wait has been made bad and so making ntrboot not function and brick your console. This could end up being brickwait 2.0 far all we know


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2017)

*cart never gets released*


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 18, 2017)

I'll stay with my Gayway


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I'll stay with my Gayway


so you won't go straightway?


----------



## drenal (Sep 18, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> so you won't go straightway?


No he's biway


----------



## migles (Sep 18, 2017)

i choose to believe the guys after reading gbatemp really think about it and decided it was not worth the work\investment
specially when they planned to sell it to gbatempers suckers\newbies and we made everyone clench them butts before letting starshit enter


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 18, 2017)

still waittin'


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 5, 2017)

Cosmic waiting! ;o;


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 5, 2017)

I can't weight!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 5, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I can't weight!


Too bad! We missed our September deadline, yet people will still support us! ;O;


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Flame (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## jimmyj (Oct 5, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 101486


that's what she gateway gatewait brickwait starwait said


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2017)

Waiting intensified!


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Waiting intensified!


why


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> why


It’s mid-October


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> It’s mid-October


yeah so?


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 16, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> It’s mid-October


Maybe they will launch it on Halloween because it might suck so much it will be scary


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 16, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Are you tired of waiting for us to update your brickwait? Well continue to wait! Because now we've made, STARWAIT! Our innovative technology has allowed us to announce this cart to be released in September and half through the month never give you any progress nor even release the cart! We haven't even released and you are already waiting for an update! That's the power cosmic wait time when you have Starwait! During that time you could have bought an R4i Gold, had it shipped to your house, flashed it with NTRBoot, hacked your system, restored the cart, and have the same effect as our cart while only having to spend 20$! But instead you are sitting here waiting for Starwait! Thanks for waiting!
> (PS we aren't going to update Brickwait)


Will it run Doom?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 16, 2017)

When you call Gateway's customer service:


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 16, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> When you call Gateway's customer service:



XD


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 16, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Will it run?


It's barely walking, let alone running! ;O;


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 16, 2017)

Like I said on the NoPiracy3ds thread will this/there   be/support for DSi?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 16, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Like I said on the NoPiracy3ds thread will this/there   be/support for DSi?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 16, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 102950


Thank you sooo much Because I need somthing more to wait on with HiyaCfw and RocketLauncher


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

I think everyone here on gbatemp are secretly hyped for this more than Mario odyssey, but no one will admit it


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I think everyone here on gbatemp are secretly hyped for this more than Mario odyssey, but no one will admit it


i'm not


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> i'm not


Mario Odyssey is on that gimmicky switch thing. Who wants that when you can have ds and 3ds games off one card?


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Mario Odyssey is on that gimmicky switch thing. Who wants that when you can have ds and 3ds games off one card?


i'd rather have mario odyssey on a nintendo switch


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> i'd rather have mario odyssey on a nintendo switch


100s of games > Mario Odyssey

I'd rather have Odyssey too, don't tell anyone!


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> 100s of games > Mario Odyssey
> 
> I'd rather have Odyssey too, don't tell anyone!


i already have 100s of games anyways


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> i already have 100s of games anyways


Yes, but starwait is the superior way to experience those games


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Yes, but starwait is the superior way to experience those games


nah


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 17, 2017)

This is like BadassConsoles products.
Never gonna happen


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 17, 2017)

I just realized that they have a twitter account, but don't use it
https://twitter.com/StarGate3DS
Think about all the times they could have announced their delays and decided not to instead! ;O;


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 17, 2017)

Judging from that video they showed, even when the card releases, you'll still be doing a lot of waiting! Wanna switch from DS to 3DS mode? Well, you'll have to wait for it to load! Choosing a different ROM? More waiting!


----------



## drenal (Oct 17, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I just realized that they have a twitter account, but don't use it
> https://twitter.com/StarGate3DS
> Think about all the times they could have announced their delays and decided not to instead! ;O;


hm... seems legit


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 17, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Judging from that video they showed, even when the card releases, you'll still be doing a lot of waiting! Wanna switch from DS to 3DS mode? Well, you'll have to wait for it to load! Choosing a different ROM? More waiting!


The waiting never ends! It’s like the gift that keeps on waiting! ;o;


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2017)

Y'all ready for November!?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 18, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Y'all ready for November!?


GayWay is still better


----------



## drenal (Oct 18, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Y'all ready for November!?


no


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> GayWay is still better





drenal said:


> no


Look at this lovely crowd! Just continue to wait! We have more delays and no news to come! ;O;
Brickwait team, always up for disappointing the fan!


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 19, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Y'all ready for November!?


I will celebrate my toilet in november


----------



## drenal (Oct 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I will celebrate my toilet in november


why


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 19, 2017)

drenal said:


> why


Lookz like you havent read my thread?
Mid november is international tlilet day


----------



## drenal (Oct 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Lookz like you havent read my thread?
> Mid november is international tlilet day


i know, but why does that even exist


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 19, 2017)

drenal said:


> i know, but why does that even exist


Its fundingn across the world to pay toilet to the 1G of?people who dont have toilet


----------



## drenal (Oct 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Its fundingn across the world to pay toilet to the 1G of?people who dont have toilet


oh, ok


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 20, 2017)

October 20th ;O;


----------



## CallmeBerto (Oct 20, 2017)

Never stop trolling Lilith XD


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 21, 2017)

October 21st, 2017
So I am actually getting a bit concerned. I started this as a joke when I thought the cart was still getting released in September. People actually pre-ordered this cart already and we've only seen 2 updates from them, one of which they shoehorned a delay announcement into. It's well into October and I don't even think they've shipped out reviewer carts yet, which is extremely alarming if that is the case. If they have shipped them, they've failed to mention it anywhere on their site or even emailed anyone about it. This cart hasn't even been released and they have failed to even provide the most basic of updates. 
I am not even trolling anymore, get mad people. Start emailing them and demanding updates, start calling them out, don't just sit there. We are mid-way through October, where the fuck is this cart?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 21, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> October 21st, 2017
> So I am actually getting a bit concerned. I started this as a joke when I thought the cart was still getting released in September. People actually pre-ordered this cart already and we've only seen 2 updates from them, one of which they shoehorned a delay announcement into. It's well into October and I don't even think they've shipped out reviewer carts yet, which is extremely alarming if that is the case. If they have shipped them, they've failed to mention it anywhere on their site or even emailed anyone about it. This cart hasn't even been released and they have failed to even provide the most basic of updates.
> I am not even trolling anymore, get mad people. Start emailing them and demanding updates, start calling them out, don't just sit there. We are mid-way through October, where the fuck is this cart?


Well, its still the 20th in come timezones. Plus, who said they would make an update right at midnight?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Well, its still the 20th in come timezones. Plus, who said they would make an update right at midnight?


It’s mid-October and we’ve seen two posts from them. It’s not that I want this cart, I am just shocked that it’s gone this long and people aren’t throwing chairs at that team


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 21, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> It’s mid-October and we’ve seen two posts from them. It’s not that I want this cart, I am just shocked that it’s gone this long and people aren’t throwing chairs at that team


Ikr xD


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 22, 2017)

I feel like the fact that October is almost over speaks volumes about future updates for this cart.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Oct 22, 2017)

Considering the team behind this I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 22, 2017)

Can't wait until this POS is delayed to like 2020 and then silently cancelled.


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 23, 2017)

rip all the people that preorded those carts


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Oct 25, 2017)

Not sure about stairway, but I know this for sure: 



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 25, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Y'all ready for November!?


^ This was supposed to be a joke ^
This thread was supposed to a joke! 
Instead I don’t even know what I am supposed to be feeling right now


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 25, 2017)

tbh this flash cart would have been cool around the no cfw era. but not now lol


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Oct 25, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> tbh this flash cart would have been cool around the no cfw era. but not now lol



yeah, nowadays with luma cow being superior, gateway etc has become somewhat obsolete,
but back in the day, when I got my gateway for 60e, it was good/useful then, 
now not so much...
(unless you need to for something specific?)


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 25, 2017)

2DSGamerdude said:


> yeah, nowadays with luma cow being superior, gateway etc has become somewhat obsolete,
> but back in the day, when I got my gateway for 60e, it was good/useful then,
> now not so much...
> (unless you need to for something specific?)


true


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Oct 25, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> true



I still keep my GW and Ninjhax copies for lols, but also for easy access to old cfw hacks etc,
the site that I bought my GW doesn't exist anymore, lol 
well they don't sell GW's anymore.. 
(glad I got mine when I did 2 years ago (when I joined this site) ).


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 25, 2017)

This thread is like beating and dead horse with another dead horse


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Well I feel bad for the people who preordered this cart. We’re rolling over to November and still nothing from the Gateway team. Their site doesn’t mention any delays nor any update on their never used Twitter account.
But you know what pissed me off the most? The fact that I warned people about the Gateway team. I spent the past year trying to get people away from this team, but I am a bitch because I told people to stop supporting them. I am the bad person I said waiting 6 months for an update is outrageous. I am “trolling” when I suggest people stop using gateway carts. Now look were we are, months with no update and now this. We are well past yet another ETA on not just one cart, but two. But I am being “over dramatic,” because I give enough of a shit to actually help people.
I hope this cart actually teaches people a valuable lesson.


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Well I feel bad for the people who preordered this cart. We’re rolling over to November and still nothing from the Gateway team. Their site doesn’t mention any delays nor any update on their never used Twitter account.
> But you know what pissed me off the most? The fact that I warned people about the Gateway team. I spent the past year trying to get people away from this team, but I am a bitch because I told people to stop supporting them. I am the bad person I said waiting 6 months for an update is outrageous. I am “trolling” when I suggest people stop using gateway carts. Now look were we are, months with no update and now this. We are well past yet another ETA on not just one cart, but two. But I am being “over dramatic,” because I give enough of a shit to actually help people.
> I hope this cart actually teaches people a valuable lesson.


Lesson learned: don't spend money on carts from shitty makers


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Never forget! ;O;


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 28, 2017)

I feel like it’s about time all two people who preordered this cart should really ask for a refund


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 28, 2017)

How soon is SOON until Stargate3DS arrives and provides us with the divine intervention we clearly need from it?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 28, 2017)

daxtsu said:


> How soon is SOON until Stargate3DS arrives and provides us with the divine intervention we clearly need from it?


When they finally get enough preorders! ;o;


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 30, 2017)

I need to stop accidentally predicting the future ._.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 31, 2017)

Never forget! ;O;


----------



## drenal (Oct 31, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> You can't miss an ETA if you stop giving them! ;O;
> View attachment 104417


"mid-October"


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 31, 2017)

drenal said:


> "mid-October"


I pulled a Starwait and changed my post without telling anyone ;O;


----------



## drenal (Oct 31, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I pulled a Starwait and changed my post without telling anyone ;O;


*gasp*


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 31, 2017)

drenal said:


> *gasp*


I hope you’re still waiting, because there’s more waiting to come! ;O; This cost 80$!


----------



## drenal (Oct 31, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I hope you’re still waiting, because there’s more waiting to come! ;O; This cost 80$!


good thing i didnt preorder


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 1, 2017)

And now it’s officially November (00:01 US Eastern Time)


----------



## drenal (Nov 1, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> And now it’s officially November (00:01 US Eastern Time)


for me it's 5 minutes till. just a few more hours and it'll be November all across the U.S.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> for me it's 5 minutes till. just a few more hours and it'll be November all across the U.S.


I am from the future, Starwait still hasn’t been released


----------



## drenal (Nov 1, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am from the future, Starwait still hasn’t been released


*gasp* I never woulda guessed it!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Update: it is now November (12:05 AM CST), no cart release yet...


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 3, 2017)

November 3rd, 2017


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 3, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> November 3rd, 2017


Timezones are gay


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 3, 2017)

if I can wait for slowhax(which was what I did use btw) I can wait for this, weeeeeeee


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 4, 2017)

November 4th, 2017


----------



## jimmyj (Nov 4, 2017)

Waiting intensifies!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 5, 2017)

November 5th, 2017
People actually preordered this cart


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 6, 2017)

November 6th, 2017
They have a Twitter and don’t bother to use it.


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 6, 2017)

December 15, 3056. the cart still hasn't been released


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> December 15, 3056. the cart still hasn't been released


:thinking:


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> :thinking:


i'm from the future


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> i'm from the future


Wow, really?


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Wow, really?


yep, our fidget spinner club evolves into a global sensation

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also we control the illuminati


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> yep, our fidget spinner club evolves into a global sensation
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> also we control the illuminati


no way


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> no way


yep, here's a helpful diagram to show that we run the world


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> yep, here's a helpful diagram to show that we run the world


beautiful


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> beautiful


we took down the illuminati with evil triangle robots


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> we took down the illuminati with evil triangle robots


why triangle tho


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> why triangle tho


because circles have no sharp points, so you can't hurt anybody


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> because circles have no sharp points, so you can't hurt anybody


Then go with a star shape, they have five points instead of three


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Then go with a star shape, they have five points instead of three


be sure to remind me to do that before we take them down


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> be sure to remind me to do that before we take them down


But if you're from the future, wouldn't you have already done that?


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> But if you're from the future, wouldn't you have already done that?


no, i guess you forgot?


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> no, i guess you forgot?


Forgot what?


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Forgot what?


to tell me to use stars instead of triangles


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> to tell me to use stars instead of triangles


use stars instead of triangles


did that work?


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> use stars instead of triangles
> 
> 
> did that work?


nope, if it worked, i wouldn't have mentioned triangles. i guess it's never gonna happen


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> nope, if it worked, i wouldn't have mentioned triangles. i guess it's never gonna happen


Whatever, at least we still rule the world in the future right?


----------



## Billy Acuña (Nov 6, 2017)

This is sad, very very sad...


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Whatever, at least we still rule the world in the future right?


yes


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> yes


Ok good


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 6, 2017)

To prove a point, I have order 1 flashcart a month since Stargate has been announced. I now have 3 flashcarts that were delivered before this cart was released and still saved money.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 7, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> December 15, 3056. the cart still hasn't been released


Did you know that this is actually the 990th aniversary of the death of walt disney


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 7, 2017)

Which will come first, Half-Life 3 or Starwait?


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Which will come first, Half-Life 3 or Starwait?


neither


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> neither


Sad thing is you're probably right.


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Did you know that this is actually the 990th aniversary of the death of walt disney


ummm. ok...


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> ummm. ok...


but since we rule the world in the future, we can bring him back right?


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> but since we rule the world in the future, we can bring him back right?


idk, we can't resurrect people yet


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> idk, we can't resurrect people yet


oh


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> oh


but we can do pretty much everything else


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> but we can do pretty much everything else


can we research technology to resurrect people?


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> can we research technology to resurrect people?


not possible. it won't be for another 1000 years.





oh wait, i'm a time traveller

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

we can now resurrect people!


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> not possible. it won't be for another 1000 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 7, 2017)

November 7, 2017.
I wonder what flashcart I should buy this month? I might go with the new R4i Gold or maybe the R4i-B9S. Idk, still tossing around the idea in my head. I do have all month to decide.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> November 7, 2017.
> I wonder what flashcart I should buy this month? I might go with the new R4i Gold or maybe the R4i-B9S. Idk, still tossing around the idea in my head. I do have all month to decide.


Try making the Super Ultra Mega Lilith™™™©©©™ flashcart that can play windows games at 4K 240FPS


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 8, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> November 7, 2017.
> I wonder what flashcart I should buy this month? I might go with the new R4i Gold or maybe the R4i-B9S. Idk, still tossing around the idea in my head. I do have all month to decide.


do you have the ace3ds x yet?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 8, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> do you have the ace3ds x yet?


I don’t actually, that might be worth looking into


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 8, 2017)

November 8th, 2017 
I think the Ace3DS X is what I am going to go with.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 9, 2017)

November 9th, 2017
Mid-October has really gone on for quite some time now.


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> November 9th, 2017
> Mid-October has really gone on for quite some time now.


But it's not October anymore...


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> But it's not October anymore...


That's the joke.


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> That's the joke.


Oh, ok


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

Which will happen first:
Nintendo releases smash Bros melee HD for the switch
Or
Starwait releases?


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Which will happen first:
> Nintendo releases smash Bros melee HD for the switch
> Or
> Starwait releases?


neither


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 10, 2017)

November 10, 2017.
I am so glad that they keep us posted with every delay! ;O;


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 10, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> November 10, 2017.
> I am so glad that they keep us posted with every delay! ;O;
> View attachment 105469


As always, support the innovators not the imitators!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 11, 2017)

November 11, 2017
Look at all of those Tweets updating us on their progress! ;O;


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 12, 2017)

November 12th, 2017
Instead of spending money on this POS, I have vodka right now. You know what, I am drunk and still have 70$ to buy more vodka!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 15, 2017)

relaes?


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 15, 2017)

November 15th, 2017
 No new info


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 15, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> November 15th, 2017
> No new info


gay


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> gay


bi


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 21, 2017)

Well the damn thing finally released (to no fanfare at all, mind you) and it only half works. DS mode was shipped still broken. There was even a day 1 update that still didn't fix it! lmao


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Well the damn thing finally released (to no fanfare at all, mind you) and it only half works. DS mode was shipped still broken. There was even a day 1 update that still didn't fix it! lmao


what was that mega announcement exactly?


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 21, 2017)

Lmao


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> what was that mega announcement exactly?


What do you mean?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> What do you mean?


idk, I though starwait was an announcement by reading what lilith was saying


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> idk, I though starwait was an announcement by reading what lilith was saying


https://gbatemp.net/threads/news-new-stargate-3ds-flashcart.481500/
The joke is that it's made by the same people who did Gateway, hence the Starwait name


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/news-new-stargate-3ds-flashcart.481500/
> The joke is that it's made by the same people who did Gateway, hence the Starwait name


wth, is that a hdmi port?


----------



## drenal (Dec 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> wth, is that a hdmi port?


No it's micro USB


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2018)

Boy, look at that update! So many one update since launch! ;O; This cart was _*totally*_ worth the wait to continue waiting.
Look at all those tweets since launch!


----------



## Noctosphere (May 13, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Boy, look at that update! So many one update since launch! ;O; This cart was _*totally*_ worth the wait to continue waiting.
> Look at all those tweets since launch!
> View attachment 123261


nice necrobump
you gonna get a warning 
joke i really hope you wont


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> nice necrobump
> you gonna get a warning
> joke i really hope you wont


It's my own thread, so it's fine ;O;


----------



## jimmyj (May 13, 2018)

yeah lmao


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2018)

Their Facebook is booming with updates! Look at all those two posts! SO MUCH UPDATING! ;O; 
https://www.facebook.com/SG3DS


----------



## jimmyj (May 13, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Their Facebook is booming with updates! Look at all those two posts! SO MUCH UPDATING! ;O;
> https://www.facebook.com/SG3DS


it's overwhelming ;O;


----------



## jt_1258 (May 14, 2018)

that and this is the eof which the mods give even less of a fuck about


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> that and this is the eof which the mods give even less of a fuck about


What?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 14, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> What?


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


SAme


----------



## Noctosphere (May 14, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> SAme


you love my kitty? right?


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you love my kitty? right?


I love cats! Although personally I prefer lizards over most pets.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 14, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I love cats! Although personally I prefer lizards over most pets.


If I had the right to choose, I'd have a dog
but most appartment in quebec dont allow dog


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> If I had the right to choose, I'd have a dog
> but most appartment in quebec dont allow dog


Most apartments where I live don't allow pets in generals. However I can have pets for medical reasons.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 14, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Most apartments where I live don't allow pets in generals. However I can have pets for medical reasons.


I could have a dog for medical reason as well...
but... idk... mom doesnt want one in her appartment


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I could have a dog for medical reason as well...
> but... idk... mom doesnt want one in her appartment


To be fair, dogs really need a proper yard and stuff.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 14, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> To be fair, dogs really need a proper yard and stuff.


well, if you walk with them once or twice everyday, I think theyll be fine, no?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> well, if you walk with them once or twice everyday, I think theyll be fine, no?


more like twice lol 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> well, if you walk with them once or twice everyday, I think theyll be fine, no?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


or trice^^


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> well, if you walk with them once or twice everyday, I think theyll be fine, no?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Depending on the breed will really make a difference.

On topic, still no update from the Brickwait team ;O;


----------



## Noctosphere (May 14, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Depending on the breed will really make a difference.
> 
> On topic, still no update from the Brickwait team ;O;


well, here in quebec, most dogs that are trained by organisation for mental issues are big dogs
Most of them are Labrador and Golden Retriever


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> well, here in quebec, most dogs that are trained by organisation for mental issues are big dogs
> Most of them are Labrador and Golden Retriever


If they are trained, then they are most likely not going to be hyper active dogs that randomly need to run around every 20 minutes.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 14, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> If they are trained, then they are most likely not going to be hyper active dogs that randomly need to run around every 20 minutes.


yea i know, but they still need to walk outside everyday 

Plus, we once had a fraud here in quebec.
He was selling trained dog to autist, but they werent trained at all
so when a child was crying, the dog was panicking and running all around
Those things disgust me, profiting of disabled people


----------



## The Catboy (May 15, 2018)

So that conversation got a bit off topic, time to bring it back on topic! ;O;
Still no update (big shock) Since the last update I've bought an R4i Gold Pro, R4i-B9S, and an R4i Gold Plus.


----------



## The Catboy (May 15, 2018)

This is fucking rich! So it turns out that they did release something and that something was literally a repackage of someone else's work!
http://www.stargate-3ds.com/?p=559
http://www.maxconsole.com/threads/r...heat-files-for-luma-updated-05-02-2018.46848/
They actually had some dignity when they weren't updating!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2018)

Tired of waiting for Starwait? Why not downgrade back to Brickwait! The waiting never ends!


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 27, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Tired of waiting for Starwait? Why not downgrade back to Brickwait! The waiting never ends!


K


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> K


Don't give up hope! You can wait forever!


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 27, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Don't give up hope! You can wait forever!


I'm holding on to what little hope I have left.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 27, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Don't give up hope! You can wait forever!


Forever ends tomorrow


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 27, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Forever ends tomorrow


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 5, 2018)

Hey what happened to releasing the gateway source code shortly after the stargate release? Oh and that HUGE Christmas update? Where is it?


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 5, 2018)

just wait a little longer.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 5, 2018)

Oh no it wasn't Christmas, it was Easter. Easter 2016. Lol


----------



## antiNT (Jul 5, 2018)

When is it going to be released?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 5, 2018)

antiNT said:


> When is it going to be released?


soon™


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 5, 2018)

antiNT said:


> When is it going to be released?


When we finish adding more brick codes!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 14, 2018)

Just tossing out that it's been over 7 months now since they've actually released/updated the firmware for Starwait. They haven't actually made an official update to their product since launch.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2018)

Waiting has been success!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2019)

Two years now and the waiting continues!


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 19, 2019)

Thank you for bumping this thread I enjoyed reading it 


Lilith Valentine said:


> Two years now and the waiting continues!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2019)

Quantumcat said:


> Thank you for bumping this thread I enjoyed reading it


I am glad we all enjoyed waiting! ;O;


----------



## IncredulousP (Oct 19, 2019)

It'll be any day now, probably today!


----------

